# St Margaret's Beach....directions please?!! Co Wexford



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We would like to wild park near the beach, hoping it is possible? 
In order to even check it out, however, we need to GET there, lol! :roll: 
No postcode and apart fromm the fact that I know you go through Kilrane on the N25, we are just hoping that there will be a sign...!! 
We will be making our way from the ferry (Rosslare)......would be grateful for directions and any advice as to where to park if possible?? Thanks.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We stayed at the campsite last year. When i took the dogs for a walk the next day there was a van parked near the wind turbines end of the beach in a small car park. Can you locate it on Google Earth?Chasper.


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi GypsyRose,

I'm not sure if this will work but here is a link to a Google map with directions to St Margarets Beach.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208246915665862730495.0004a409d40ba4b875ad8

You actually pass St Margarets Beach campsite where we have stayed several times with a caravan (before we saw the light).

About half a mile past the campsite you will get to the beach. It is usually very quiet there with room for a couple of vehicles.

If you want a bit more room ( and a few more people) you should go a slightly different route to Carne beach just a bit further south. There is no road along the beach - you will have to follow the road past Our Lady's Island.

Have fun!!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thank you so much, both of you!! Most helpful.....


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Margaret,
I live 40 mins away and can offer the following help

When you leave the ferry , drive on the N25 for a about two miles or so ,you will see a sign for St Margarets on your left hand side just as you come into Kilrane village on the N25.

If you have come to the Coral Gables guesthouse, you have missed the turnoff

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Raymond, that is just great, made careful notes of the above directions! Many thanks! Ana x


----------

